# installing a pony motor on a bucket truck



## stumper120 (Mar 27, 2010)

I have a versalift vo50pi and i want to install a pony motor on it to save fuel. the truck has a carburated 366 so it tends to get costly to operated. I know i have seen a few older trucks with 13 horse motors and what looks like a small log splitter pump that worked well? my current pto pump has 6gpm and is a variable volume pump. can i tie in a 6gpm gear pump to my emergency power system and simply remove the electric hydraulic pump? i dont mind if it operates a little slower. any help will be appreciated..


----------



## RVALUE (Mar 27, 2010)

I have a 6 gpm on a wisconsin on my truck. Works fine.

I also have an extra pump and 4 cyl.

I'm guessing both are around 30 - 40 hp


----------

